# Finally got to use this little guy



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Finally got to use my new Simpson. Love this little thing. Only issue I had with it after I got it running was that the combustion chamber filled with gasoline causing the motor to not turn over. Pulled the plug and drained the gas, started right up. Called the guy I got it from and he said sometimes that happens the first time it's started. Never heard of that and I've worked on many a motor, but I'm just gonna go with it and see if it happens again. Overall it's a great machine, TONS of power, best $1000 I've spent this year (besides the Titan 840).


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Can I ask where you got your 840 for a thousand dollars?


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Pawn shop in Springfield IL. It was actually $1200; I rounded. It was brand new though, and I verified it. They didn't seem to know much about it or how much those normally go for. I think that either some contractor needed quick cash, and they couldn't look up how much they normally cost (most pawn shops use Ebay to gauge prices) so they just lowballed him like pawnshops do, and guy never came back. OR: it was stolen. I wasn't asking questions. Totally worth the drive.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sams Club special. I have one of those too. 920-960ish if it remember correctly. You have to hold the trigger to release pressure when pull starting, but runs like a champ other than that.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

painter1986 said:


> Pawn shop in Springfield IL. It was actually $1200; I rounded. It was brand new though, and I verified it. They didn't seem to know much about it or how much those normally go for. I think that either some contractor needed quick cash, and they couldn't look up how much they normally cost (most pawn shops use Ebay to gauge prices) so they just lowballed him like pawnshops do, and guy never came back. OR: it was stolen. I wasn't asking questions. Totally worth the drive.


Man that's a smoke n deal. The 840 is the Titan I would like to own. It can do everything that I do and then some. How do you like it? I have an Airlessco 690 and when I do upgrade it will be a 840. Have you done any elastomeric with it?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Their 3K at sprayers here in Vegas. Man you got a great deal, wish I could find 1 like that new at 1200 bucks


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yea I got really lucky. I'm really happy with it, haven't done much besides spray some ceilings and drywall primer with it. But I just started an exterior and I'll have 2 guys spraying Duration with it at the same time (maybe 3, but idk if it can handle that). I'm excited to see how it performs. I got it cause I wanted to run multiple guns and I liked that it could shoot elasto's, but I haven't gotten a chance to test either. I like the Airlessco's and I think I'll be getting a 540 for my next sprayer. I need something smaller for interiors that will fit in a Prius  My 840 is a hi-boy which is great for exteriors and shooting out of fiver's but it's a huge pain to move around.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you hook up 3 guns? I have put 2 guns on my 690 a .015 and .017 and it kept up.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

painter1986 said:


> Pawn shop in Springfield IL. It was actually $1200; I rounded. It was brand new though, and I verified it. They didn't seem to know much about it or how much those normally go for. I think that either some contractor needed quick cash, and they couldn't look up how much they normally cost (most pawn shops use Ebay to gauge prices) so they just lowballed him like pawnshops do, and guy never came back. OR: it was stolen. I wasn't asking questions. Totally worth the drive.


that's an odd story. I've dealt with pawnshop owners for years and 99% of them are very sharp when it comes to price and re-selling.it's their business to know these things and today it is easier than ever for them because of google.

nice deal.


----------



## Pro Pressure Washing (Oct 3, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sams Club special. I have one of those too. 920-960ish if it remember correctly. You have to hold the trigger to release pressure when pull starting, but runs like a champ other than that.


This probably has a decent unloader that can accept a pressure release / easy start valve that will eliminate having to pull the trigger to start it.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

robladd said:


> Can you hook up 3 guns? I have put 2 guns on my 690 a .015 and .017 and it kept up.


Haven't had the chance to hook up 3 guns, let alone 2 yet. Just need a big enough job. I would imagine that it could handle 3, as long as the coating being shot isn't too thick.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Pro Pressure Washing said:


> This probably has a decent unloader that can accept a pressure release / easy start valve that will eliminate having to pull the trigger to start it.


Never had to pull the trigger when starting, so far. Guess I could just be doing it wrong :whistling2:


----------



## Pro Pressure Washing (Oct 3, 2012)

painter1986 said:


> Never had to pull the trigger when starting, so far. Guess I could just be doing it wrong :whistling2:


Probably not....my comment was directed to the user named "Paradiggmzd" who noted this problem and who I quoted when making that response. Carry on.


----------

